# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  A është holokausti gjenocidi më i madh në histori?

## Kryeplaku

Po shikoja statistikat demografike të Argjentinës dhe aty thuhet se 17% te Argentinasve kane gjurmë indiano-amerikane në kodin gjenetik. Mirëpo kur flet dikush pë Argjentinën, i referohet vendit me trashëgiminë më të theksuar evropiane në Amerikë, krahas Kanadasë dhe Uruguajit.  

Duke lexuar historinë e SHBA, në krahun tjetër, vlerësohet që në momentin që ky vend u zbulua nga evropianët rreth 5 me 12 milionë indianë jetonin në territorin që sot quhet SHBA. Në fillim të shekullit të 20, vetëm 250 mijë të tillë kishin mbetur. Lind pyetja: ku shkuan indianët?

Shumica e universiteteve amerikane thonë se 70% me 90% e indianëve vdiqën nga sëmundjet, pra nuk u eliminuan nga puritanët anglezë me kompani....

Është e vërtetë që në Amerikën e Veriut nuk shikon aq shenja civilizimi indian, siç i vërren në Amerikën e Jugut. Por pyetja me vend është përse në Amerikën Qendrore dhe në Amerikën e Jugut viruset dhe sëmundjet e evropianëve nuk patën të njëjtin efekt si në Amerikën e Veriut?

Përtej Amerikave, një territor i madh i botës që konsiderohet si i virgjër dhe i papopulluar është Perandoria Ruse. Atje nuk kemi shumë të dhëna, por e dimë që ka pasur konflikt midis rusëve dhe indigjenëve. Në rastin e mançuve dhe myslimanëve turko-mongolë e dimë që ka pasur vrasje dhe zhdukje masive. 

Është një pyetje me vend pra, se cila është historia e shumë popujve të zhdukur, se cili është roli i superfuqive në historiografinë e botës. Shpesh herë gjermanët, spanjollët, portugalët dhe katolikët na shfaqen se organizuesit e masakrave ndaj hebrejve apo indigjenëve, por roli i anglezëve, rusëve (protestantëve dhe ortdodoksëve) në gjenocide dhe spastrime etnike-fetare-raciale nënvlerësohet. 

Nuk kam të dhëna të sakta, megjithatë besoj se duhen rishikuar shumë fakte historike përtej kontinentit evropian.

----------

Duke_Of_Arberia (24-08-2015)

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

> Po shikoja statistikat demografike të Argjentinës dhe aty thuhet se 17% te Argentinasve kane gjurmë indiano-amerikane në kodin gjenetik. Mirëpo kur flet dikush pë Argjentinën, i referohet vendit me trashëgiminë më të theksuar evropiane në Amerikë, krahas Kanadasë dhe Uruguajit.  
> 
> Duke lexuar historinë e SHBA, në krahun tjetër, vlerësohet që në momentin që ky vend u zbulua nga evropianët rreth 5 me 12 milionë indianë jetonin në territorin që sot quhet SHBA. Në fillim të shekullit të 20, vetëm 250 mijë të tillë kishin mbetur. Lind pyetja: ku shkuan indianët?
> 
> Shumica e universiteteve amerikane thonë se 70% me 90% e indianëve vdiqën nga sëmundjet, pra nuk u eliminuan nga puritanët anglezë me kompani....
> 
> Është e vërtetë që në Amerikën e Veriut nuk shikon aq shenja civilizimi indian, siç i vërren në Amerikën e Jugut. Por pyetja me vend është përse në Amerikën Qendrore dhe në Amerikën e Jugut viruset dhe sëmundjet e evropianëve nuk patën të njëjtin efekt si në Amerikën e Veriut?
> 
> Përtej Amerikave, një territor i madh i botës që konsiderohet si i virgjër dhe i papopulluar është Perandoria Ruse. Atje nuk kemi shumë të dhëna, por e dimë që ka pasur konflikt midis rusëve dhe indigjenëve. Në rastin e mançuve dhe myslimanëve turko-mongolë e dimë që ka pasur vrasje dhe zhdukje masive. 
> ...


Te pergezoj per temen e hapur! Eshte nje debat qe ngjall tension sa here qe diskutohet...

Sigurisht Holokausti eshte periudhe e shemtuar e historise, me rreth 2 milion hebrenj te vrare, keqtrajtuar e diskriminuar! Por ne vend qe te nxirrej nje mesim nga gjithe ai makabritet nazist, sot ai shfrytezohet si mburoje/fasade ne krimet thuajse te ngjashme qe po bejne Ashkenazet dhe Sefardit ne lindjen e mesme!!! Promovimi i ketij genocidi njekohesisht ka sjellur madje miliarda perfitime nga librat e ndryshem qe pershkruajne vuajtjet e hebrenjve ne ate periudhe...

Ndoshta kjo eshte edhe arsyeja perse sot nuk flet thuajse askush rreth genocidit indian ne ameriken e veriut, apo rreth krimeve te ngjashme qe jane bere ndaj popullsive autentike ne afrike, azi dhe oqeani...

----------


## Darius

Po ta kishe dhene kete pergjigje ne ndonje forum amerikan, vetem fakti qe ke thene 2 milion ne vend te 6 milion sic eshte shifra qe thuhet me te madhe nga vete cifutet, do kishte shkaktuar ilaritet e pergjigje agresive duke te etiketuar si mohues te holokaustit.

----------

martini1984 (24-08-2015)

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Sigurisht do me kishin etiketuar si anti-semit edhe pse nuk jam i tille! Por me nje perllogaritje te vogel, nga historiograf te medhenj e jo nga une, eshte e pamundur te jene vrare me shume se 3 milion hebrenj gjate luftes se dyte boterore! 

Nqs popullsia çifute ne 1939 ishte diku tek 8 milion, po te ishin vrare 6 milion do kishin mbetur 2 milion!!!!

Si eshte e mundur qe nje komunitet me nje numer normal nataliteti, shkon nga 2 milion ne 1939-en, diku tek 20 milion ne momentet qe po flasim?!

Eshte debat qe zgjat pafundesisht, keshtu qe do ishte e udhes te fokusoheshim me teper tek titulli i temes...

----------


## Darius

Mos me keqkupto, ndaj te njejtin mendim qe shifrat e viktimave jane shume te fryra. Pra le te mos e devijojme temen.

----------

Duke_Of_Arberia (24-08-2015)

----------


## martini1984

> Sigurisht do me kishin etiketuar si anti-semit edhe pse nuk jam i tille! Por me nje perllogaritje te vogel, nga historiograf te medhenj e jo nga une, eshte e pamundur te jene vrare me shume se 3 milion hebrenj gjate luftes se dyte boterore! 
> 
> Nqs popullsia çifute ne 1939 ishte diku tek 8 milion, po te ishin vrare 6 milion do kishin mbetur 2 milion!!!!
> 
> Si eshte e mundur qe nje komunitet me nje numer normal nataliteti, shkon nga 2 milion ne 1939-en, diku tek 20 milion ne momentet qe po flasim?!
> 
> Eshte debat qe zgjat pafundesisht, keshtu qe do ishte e udhes te fokusoheshim me teper tek titulli i temes...


Po qe per HOLOKAUST....si SHIFRA

 Es errechnet als Gesamtbilanz „ein Minimum von 5,29 Millionen und ein Maximum von knapp über sechs Millionen“ und kommt damit der symbolisch gewordenen Zahl wieder näher.

Lexon pak.

----------


## Darius

Une nuk di gjermanisht por ma ha mendja ajo qe postove eshte e thene nga gjermanet ne lidhje me holokaustin. Populli gjerman sot e vuan kaq shume damken e nazismit sa cfare nuk bejne qe mos i etikojne me si te tille. Pra pse e thone gjermanet nuk do te thote se eshte ashtu. Sidoqofte tema nuk eshte hapur per kete qellim dhe le te mos evitohet me gjera jashte saj.

----------

martini1984 (24-08-2015)

----------


## martini1984

Nga gjermanet eshte thene...
Gjermanet vuajne nga imponimi i te tjereve.
Gjermanet e kane vuajtur,pa dale nga tema.
PS: vetem arabet apo turqit e mohojne HOLOKAUSTIN.
Erdogan midis tyre....nejse ti permbahemi temes!

----------


## Akuamarini

Kush ka vrare me se shumti njerze?
1.Mao Tse Tung (Kine) 78 milion
2.Joseph Stalin - 23 milion
3.Adol Hitler -   17 milion
4.King Leopold II of Belgium 1865-1909 -15 milion
5.Hideki Tojo 1941-44  Japoni - 5 milion
6. Ismail Enver Pasha, Turqi - (me origjinë shqiptare)  1913 - 1919- 2, 5 milion
7.Pol Pot 1975-79 Kamboxhes 1,7 milion
8.Kim Il Sung Koreja Veriore -1948-1994- 1,6 milion
9.Mengistu Haile Mariam  Etiopien 1,5 milion
10.Yakubu Gowon -  Nigeri 1966-1975 - 1,1 milion

----------

